# Young Blue Jay help



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, yesterday my sister had me come over and pick up a baby blue jay. It's just beginning to get feathers and fell out of a 30 foot maple. There are a ton of cats in the neighborhood so we couldn't just put it back. I need ideas and help on what to feed the little guy. I got some nightcrawlers that I snip up to bite size pieces but what else do I need to feed? I raised two baby robins last year from a tree that got cut down right outside so I do have some experience and I've raised a few baby pigeons and doves. Any information for the blue will be very welcome. Thank You All.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I bird sat some blue jays for our local rehabber, and they ate peanuts, some seeds like corn and also they ate dry cat food that was just softened 9not soaked) with water. 

Have you given the youngster some water from dropper yet? Be sure to do that first, so he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for saving the jay. Here are a few other links about them from this forum that may help:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=35107

http://www.csub.edu/FACT/baby_bird_care.htm

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15946&highlight=blue+scrub

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10813&highlight=blue+scrub

Good luck!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I've raised quite a few Blue Jay's and they LOVE a/d (hill's prescription diet) from a dropper. Add a tiny bit of warm water so its pudding consistency. Once they get a little older you can moisten dry puppy food and they will eat that. Then you can add hulled sunflower seeds, peanut hearts and other seeds.
When dropper feeding a/d (with a little water added) you don't have to give water separately. They get enough in the a/d formula.
You can only buy a/d from a veterinarian's office. (Hills prescription diets - but you don't need a prescription to buy it)


----------

